# Salaries and job opportunities in IT in HK



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello everyone. I would like to know about the job market in IT sector in HK. Would it be easy to find a job in HK after moving there. What are normal salaries for Software developer/engineer with 2 year experience.


----------



## danielski (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey,

There is a Hong Kong index survey thingy by the South China Morning Post.

I am not allowed to post URLs as I am a new user here, so either Google "Hong Kong Salary Index" and one of the first choices should be it, OR since you are a software developer you should be able to figure this out:

classifiedpost dot com / pdf / ClassifiedPost_SalaryIndex_2012.pdf


Best, 
-Daniel


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Thankyou Daniel. for providing the HK salary index. it is very helpful and very detailed. According to the salary index i can get above 21K. I would like to know how much will be the living cost for single guy in HK. How much a clean room in shared apartment in safe neighborhood costs in HK. And how much does food cost. Is 10K to 12K enough for monthly expense?

Thanks
Hasnain


----------



## danielski (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad to help.
Regarding your other question, I am really no expert on this. But in my opinion, it really depends in which area you want to live in. For example, if you want to live in HK island, 12K is hardly enough, but if you want to live in Kowloon, that's more than you'll need.

Again, I wouldn't base any decision on this opinion, you have to either ask more people or make an excel sheet with estimated shared rent by sites like squarefoot hk or gohome hk (just divide by number of rooms) and estimate living expenses etc..

Good luck!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well a real apartment will cost you easily $10,000 HKD minimum per month. This will basically be either one room or two room and be about 500Sq ft. I have seen peoples apartment which was basically a tiny bedroom like 250 sq ft going for 6 to 7,000 HKD.


----------

